# Panasonic Lumix TZ8 or LX3



## BlakeyBoy (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am currently looking at getting a new compact camera. The two models that I am looking at are the Lumix LX3 and the Lumix TZ8. I previously owned a TZ6 (before it got stolen) and was very impressed with the output and quality of the pictures. 

Does any have any views on whether the LX3 is much better, given the extra cost involved. I am a keen photographer and really only going to be using it when it's difficult to lug my dslr around. I haven't yet ruled out the canon S90, so if any feels this knocks spots of the other two shout now!

Any advice, as always would be much appreciated.

Cheers - James


----------

